# HAGRS show report



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey its sat AM, Sitting here in the motel with Bubba and henson waiting for the 9AM door opening, lots oof good deals, foot traffic is slow Fri, But hoping today it will pick up. 
Lap top is hard to type on. 
Will post photos when we get back.MLS folks plan to get together tonight, Cliff is the boss of that. 
Later 


From Peter Bunce - moderator - was a double post - both the same; so I have deleted one.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gooood Report! I thought you would at least let Bubba use your Aristo Craft speed-o and post his picture.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see if I can get some pictures in here.

This should be Rod, Ray and Jim giving clinics.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

So far, so good. I'm doing this on the quick, hope to do a better job when I get home and have better tools.


This is the MLS gang and Marty's clinic.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We're back from HAGRS and I have some images to share. First though, some impressions: I was gratified to see some new layouts at the show and I was especially happy to see the live steam loops! The show was better attended than last year but it was still too light in my opinion! The vendors had some great deals which I and many others were taking advantage of! 
I was only able to attend one of the clinics but it was Jim Carter's (pimanjc) and was well presented and very informative! The modeling contest had some nice entries (many from our own MLS people!) and there were door prizes as well. 
Our own layout, put on by the Wichita Area Garden Railway Society (WAGRS) was different than in previous years. We opted for a "hands-on" layout where anybody and especially (as it turns out) children could come over and actually run the trains they were looking at! There was this one very shy boy that had to be coaxed away from his mother but once he had a taste of running my battery powered Bachmann Connie with an RCS unit and Sierra sound system he was hooked!! (I later found out that his mother came over and thanked us for giving their son that opportunity. He had so much fun running trains that they were contemplating getting a starter set for him and his father! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif" ) It's the little things like this that make it all worthwhile! That and the fact that I had _my_ children helping run the layout and working with the other children to show them how to run the remote!  
On a disappointing note: I was unable to attend the Sat. night MLS dinner at Hayward's Pit BBQ as we had unforseen complications and had to pack up the layout Sat. night and head for home. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif Nevertheless, we had a wonderful time and I enjoyed meeting new MLS members and getting reacquainted with others. I believe we had 26 people in the picture (unless that count was taken before Raymond finished his clinic!) 

Here are some images from this year's HAGRS:


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Home and just got all the goodies unloaded. Nice to see old friends and meet new ones. The MLS dinner with members and vendors dining together was nice and everyone seemed to have a good time.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, your right, there are Twenty Five MLS members in the photo you posted and it was taken before Raymond got away from his clinic. I will post the picture I have with everyone in it, which has 29 members in it. I still have to resize it and get it uploaded to my webspace. I would like to thank everyone from that came to show and that I got to meet. I had a blast Saturday and when I got home that night I was truly tuckered out. It was great meeting members that I hadn't met before and ones again that I have met. 

Cliff


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures from HAGRS. 
MLS Group 









MLS Dinner 

















Marty Cozad, RayM, Jerry MC, Rodney Clinics 

























Praying-Praying Mantis 










Wichita Area Garden Rail Society "Run whut ya brung [bought]" exhibit. We let kids try out RC systems, Adults tried out their new equipment. RCS, TE, Airwire RC systems were represented. 









More pics to come. 

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

More pics. 

Model Contest 

















































More to come. 
JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

More Pics 

Vendors 


























































































































JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Exhibits / Groups 











































JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See Pictures 5 and 6 in Steve's post. The one of the layout with the little village. The first time I saw G scale was on a layout like that on a shopping Mall floor. 

It was a layout like that that got me started. They guys were having so much fun


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You did a real good job very nice pictures jc, for us guys who weren't able to attend. Thanks The Regal/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What a fun time. busy busy busy 
Lots of MLSers, thanks to Cliff we got to go eat together. 
The only thing I was disoppointed was the MLS booth. 
Ya know almost everyone was busy helping set tables, run layouts , clinics etc. 
the booth was 3 tables with blue cloths, which soon disappeared when the was nothing sent to go on it. 
So the photo shows where the booth was. 








GRYS sent stuff for their booth and we was glad to set it up and take it down.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope the vendors did well, not a lot of folks shopping. Any clue on who is coming up to Marty's this year? Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 06/23/2008 1:04 PM
Hope the vendors did well, not a lot of folks shopping. Any clue on who is coming up to Marty's this year? Jerry




Thanks for the reports, guys. Wish we could have been there. Yes, the hall looks a bit void of people. Hope there was more than showing in the images. 

Jerry, we'll be at Marty's....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

some dealers was happy , others was not. A number of them just did not have what some of us wanted. 
The date will change but we love the place for loading and more space. But, its missleading to find , we wnet to the wrong building. 
David and team have lots of ideas gathered with this time. 
Some of us will be helping spread the word pubically.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, some of the vendors did well, nd some did not. But I think most of them said they would come back and try it again. The BIGGEST problem with the attendance was that the signs that were put up along the main street, ( Metcalf Ave.) had to be taken down because " we didn't have a permit " to put them up. And THAT hurt the attendance. David and his wife DID call the local TV stations and some local radio stations and also emailed them the information on the show. Saturday night after I got home from the get together, I called 4 of the stations; channel 5, said they would post it during the morning weather report ( at 5:30AM ), fox 4 said they would try to get a camera man by, they had 4 working that day and would try to get one to stop in, channel 9, first call I got put on hold ( after 5 minutes I hung up ) I called them back 20 minutes later and got no answer, channel-no answer. 

There were a couple of MARATHONS going on, a Rubber Duck race, various happenings around town that were obviosly TOO important to miss. I found out this morning that a house caught fire and the old man that lived there got out safely. All 3 news stations were up there at the house at one point today, channel 5 was there all day!!!!!!! ( I gues they have never seen a house fire or one that has been on fire before. ) So, I am not impressed with the local media, and all i did was attend the show ( and spent some money). I think lessons were learned from this weekend, and next year it will be a 2 day show, on June 27th & 28th. So, mark your calanders. 
Again, I would like to thank everyone for comming and supporting the show. It was great to see and meet people. 

Marty, do I still get my "gold star"? 

The after show get together was great, even tho I didn't get to talk to alot of people, it was great anyways. I made a toast to everyone, and thanked them for being there. David Roberts ( gscaleisfun) suggested we invite the Vendors to the dinner, so we did, and some of them came.) It was a great example of the GOOD kind of Catch 22, the vendors were because of us and for us, and we were for them, and because they were willing to be there. 

Cliff


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Corrections on the dates next year..... after I mentioned the new dates, I remembered the National would be just one week later. That wouldn't be good for the Vendors or us. So, It will probably be in August. No firm dates yet. 

I DO know that all but one Vendor said they would probably come back and most of those vendors said they were going to try to get more manufacturers and vendors to attend. I know of at least 12 vendors that didn't make it this year who have promised to come next year. 

Now I need to get more people there. The bargains were at the show. Brass track at under 3.00/ft. Aristocraft rolling stock at 45% below retail. ( that is almost cost). I saw an undec E8 for 200.00. Splitjaws for under 2.00/ea. One of the big sellers was the O scale working oil pumps. The vendor sold out of them at the show. so he is offering to ship them out with no shipping charges until the end of July. Thats a great deal. email me if you need more info. 

All In All, It was a good show. The Vendors were happy, We had plenty of room and can grow at the same location. People loved the venue. It was easy in and easy out. St Aubin said they did better at HAGRS than the first SELSTS. They were pleasantly surprised and will be back next year. At least 2 other Vendors did better than this year's show at York.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Pic's.. Tks for showing.. Noel & Jane.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim and others, 
Many thanks for the Show pics. It is great to see what was there and some pics of who was there. 
Incidentally I saw a few Aristo Black boxes - I wonder what was in them?


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Great Western on 06/28/2008 3:43 AM
Hi Jim and others, 
Many thanks for the Show pics. It is great to see what was there and some pics of who was there. 
Incidentally I saw a few Aristo Black boxes - I wonder what was in them? " border=0>




The Black Aristo boxes contain Stock Car kits, you just paint it and put it together like a model. I bought mine from Micheal Neibaum, he was selling them for 20 bucks. 
Cliff


----------



## Martino (Jun 28, 2008)

We all had a great time exhibiting the Mesa Grande Modular railroad for the second time at HAGRS. 
This Hall is better, larger and well lighted. Easy to get to, once you know how. 
The show could have been better attended, but it's UP from last year, which is a good sign. These things have to be worked on and promoted to achieve higher attendance. 
We look forward to even a better year next time! Keep up the faith and good work guys! 
Martino'


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Whos Lamont and wear can i buy that great looking station... 
Nick


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

nick s. you are looking for Visions & Rails 316-516-5033 ask for Lamont.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of Lamont's sanding facilities. Unfortunately, it's scaled 1:24 but the detail is astonishing! I plan on "upgrading" to a 1:20.3 one. That Rico depot at HAGRS was only $800(!) Considering the amount of detail and the accurate dimensions (NO compression!) that is one heckuva deal!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the nice pics. Sure hope you have it next year. With the lack of folks sure makes it hard to think of another. Hopefully I'll make it next time. Later RJD


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/30/2008 6:33 AM
Thanks for the nice pics. Sure hope you have it next year. With the lack of folks sure makes it hard to think of another. Hopefully I'll make it next time. Later RJD




Yes, they are planning it again next year, hopefully they will be able to get some better advertising. After I was told that it would be in June again next year, I got correcterd and was informed that it will be in August. It's best just to keep an eye out on here to know the Actual dates and times. 

Cliff


----------

